# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Επιστροφή στη φύση!!!

## mitsman

Μια ακόμη καρδερινούλα πιασμένη από την φύση βρέθηκε στα όρια για να πεθάνει.... βρέθηκε στα χέρια μου της χορήγησα αντιβίωση, μετά πολυβιταμινουχο και αφού για αρκετές μέρες επιβεβαίωσα ότι είναι καλά ... πήγαμε με την Βίκυ (vicky_ath) και την απελευθερώσαμε ανάμεσα σε πολλές καρδερινες που δεν φαίνονται στο βίντεο αλλά εμείς τις βλέπαμε και τις ακούγαμε..... ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Μπραβοο!!! αυτα ειναι!!!!! Δημητρη θα πω μονο αυτο, 
εισαι ενας απο τους κυριοτερους λογους, που ειμαι περηφανος!!! που ανηκω στο GreekBirdClub.

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο!μπραβο!και παλι μπραβο!!!!!!

----------


## geog87

τελειοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!!ΜΠ  ΡΑΒΟ παιδια!!!!!συγχαρητηρια και στους δυο!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μερικές φωτογραφίες μετά την απελευθέρωση!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Μπράβο παιδιά!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπραβο Δημητρη!
Σε συγχαιρω!

Λιγοιθ υπαρχουν σαν κι εσενα....

----------


## Gardelius

* mitsman   αν και δεν σε γνωριζω προσωπικα (εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα βεβαια απο jk21), εισαι ατομο με ευαισθησιες και φαινεται στην εκφραση και στον τροπο που "κινεισαι" στο φορουμ. Επειδη οπως πριν λιγο καιρο και εγω Απελευθέρωση της καρδερίνας μου!!! παρακολουθώντας παλι με συγκινησε αυτο το γεγονος! Να εισαι παντα καλα και να κανεις περηφανο ολο το φορουμ μ αυτες τις κινησεις.

*

----------


## Stragalini

Μπράβο παιδιά συγχαρητήρια, τα λόγια είναι περιττά και πάλη μπράβο

----------


## mitsman

Να 'στε καλα ολοι παιδια...

Ηλια το κανω οχι για να κανω περηφανο ολο το φορουμ, αν αυτο συμβαινει τοτε διπλο το καλο και η χαρα μου!!!!
Το κανω οποτε εχω την δυνατοτητα γιατι ειναι το σωστο.... ετσι πρεπει!!!!
*Εκεί που ανήκει....*Μακαρι να δουμε κι αλλα βιντεάκια!!!! ολοενα και περισσοτεροι παιρνουν το θαρρος και το κανουν απο οτι βλέπω!

----------


## jk21

Αυτος ειναι ο << o γιος >>  μου και ο φιλος μου !
Αυτη ειναι μια ακομα τυχερη στην ατυχια της καρδερινουλα ! ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι μια μεσα σε πολλες αλλες στην πορεια !

----------


## jk21

και πανω απο ολα this is greekbirdclub.com ! το ταξιδι για την ιθακη συνεχιζετε ! θα ναι μακρυς ο δρομος ....

----------


## billakos

Πολλά μπράβο σε όσους κάνουν πράξη την θεωρία.
Αλλά και όσους "δουλεύουν" πάνω στην θεωρία. :winky:

----------


## teo24

Ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και στον Δημητρη αλλα και στην Βικυ.

----------


## orion

No comment
μονο μπραβο!!!

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο - μπράβο και πάλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Λιγο καιρο μετα........ αλλη μια καρδερινα πιασμενη καταφερα να βρεθει στα χερια μας για να την αφησουμε να επιστρεψει σπιτι της, στην ΦΥΣΗ!!!
Η Βικυ αυτη την φορα την κρατουσε και την αφησε ελευθερη, λεπτομεριες  θα σας πει εκεινη λοιπον.
Με το που την αφησαμε κελαηδουσε απιστευτα και σταματησε σε ενα καλαμι 25- 30 μετρα πιο περα, σαν να μας χαιρετουσε και να μας ελεγε ευχαριστω.... αμεσως μια δευτερη καρδερινα εκατσε κοντα της και λιγο μετα εφυγαν μαζι....
το βιντεο της απελευθερωσης εδω..... τις φωτογραφιες απο το καλαμι με την δευτερη καρδερινα αλλα και αυτη που αφησαμε θα ανεβασει η Βικυ!!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

μπράβο για την καλή σου πράξη...!!!!

----------


## geam

Μπραβο παιδια!!!!!!!

----------


## ninos

Οσο κ εαν εχω ψαξει, ομαδα σαν το GreekBirdClub, δεν εχω βρει !!!!!! Ομαδα με ανθρωπους αληθινους που δεν αρκουνται μονο στα λογια κ το αποδεικνυουν καθε μερα, ο καθενας με το δικο του τροπο.

----------


## geam

> Οσο κ εαν εχω ψαξει, ομαδα σαν το GreekBirdClub, δεν εχω βρει !!!!!! Ομαδα με ανθρωπους αληθινους που δεν αρκουνται μονο στα λογια κ το αποδεικνυουν καθε μερα, ο καθενας με το δικο του τροπο.


πάρεα φίλε Στελιο!!! παρέα ειμαστε!!!!

----------


## panos70

μπραβο παιδια ειμαστε οι καλυτεροι

----------


## ninos

Ομαδα Γιωργο !!! Μια μεγαλη ομαδα αποτελουμενη απο ανθρωπους (μελη ή οχι)  που αγωνιζονται καθε μερα για μια καλυτερη-δικαιη και ποιοτικοτερη ζωη των πτηνων. Στην προσπαθεια αυτη, δεν υπαρχουν διαχειριστες, moderator κλπ. 
*Ολοι ειμαστε ενα !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## lagreco69

Respect!!!  :Happy:  πολλα μπραβο!!!! και στους δυο σας.

----------


## jk21

εγω τι να πω τωρα ; απλα ειμαι για μια ακομη φορα συγκινημενος και θα ειμαι για πολλες ακομα στο μελλον 
Μπραβο παιδια !

----------


## mitsman

Εγω δεν ξεχναω ποτε ενα βιντεακι που με εκανε να πιστεψω σε αυτο που προσπαθω οποτε μου δινεται η ευκαιρια να κανω!!!!

*Aπελευθέρωση καρδερινών - ξανά στο σπίτι τους !*

----------


## geam

ευχαριστω αδερφε!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Φοβερό συναίσθημα να φεύγει το πουλάκι μέσα από τα χέρια σου και να βγάζει ήχους χαράς!!
Μακάρι όλοι να έχετε την ευκαιρία να το ζήσετε κάποια στιγμή!
Ορίστε και οι φωτογραφίες μας...... η "δική" μας καρδερίνα στα αριστερά!

----------


## ninos

παρα πολυ ωραιες εικονες !! Μπραβο παιδια...

----------


## lagreco69

Καταπληκτικες εικονες!!! και παλι μπραβο!!!!!!

----------


## geog87

ομαδα παρεα οπως και να το πεις το ιδιο ειναι!!!εγω νιωθω πως ειμαστε φιλοι!!!κατι σαν συμμαθητες σ'ενα σχολειο χωρις ηλικια χωρις φραγμους που δασκαλοι ειμαστε ολοι μαθημα μας ειναι τα πτηνα!!!ειμαι περιφανος που ανηκω σ'ενα τετοιο σχολειο και συμμαθητες μου εχω καθε καρδιας καρυδι (βλεπε Jk, ABATON) ...χαχαχα τα μαθηματα που δινεται παιδια ωρες ωρες ειναι πιο σπουδαια και απο ενα μεταπτυχιακο γιατι ειναι μαθηματα ζωης και ανθρωπιας!!!! 

Βικυ και Δημητρη ενα thanks η ενα like πραγματικα ειναι πολυ λιγο!!!ειστε απλα συγκινητικοι με τις πραξεις σας!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

> Φοβερό συναίσθημα να φεύγει το πουλάκι μέσα από τα χέρια σου και να βγάζει ήχους χαράς!!
> Μακάρι όλοι να έχετε την ευκαιρία να το ζήσετε κάποια στιγμή!


αν ανατρεξετε στο λινκ που ειχε βαλει πιο πισω ο Δημητρης ,με την απελευθερωση απο το Γιωργο ,ειχα σε καποιο ποστ πει :


 <<  σου βαζω δυσκολα .... αλλα πως ενοιωσες την στιγμη που εφευγαν για την ελευθερια; >>

δεν το ειχα κανει τυχαια και ηταν κατι που θα ρωτουσα αυριο στη Βικυ απο το τηλ ..... κατι σαν φτερουγισμα στην καρδια Βικακυ;

----------


## Gardelius

Επειδή, τα λογια σε τετοιες στιγμές ειναι περιττά και τα μπράβο....λιγα!!!!!!!! Το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι ανατρίχιασα!!!!! στη όψη του βίντεο των παιδιων αλλα και στις φωτογραφιες μετά!!!! Το εχω ζήσει ......και ειναι ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

πραγματικο μαθημα.... καπου στο εξωτερικο!

----------


## teo24

Μαθημα ΖΩΗΣ...

----------


## Gardelius

*Φωτό που <<κόβει την ανάσα>> !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## piranhas2

μετα απο πολυ αλλα παρα πολυ  ψήσιμο..............τελικα πεισαμαι τον πατερα του φιλου μου και απελευθερώσαμε 2 σπινους που ειχε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  δυστυχώς δεν ειχαμε καμερα εκεινη την ωρα

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει σημασια τι θα δουμε εμεις ,αλλα οτι τα σπινακια θα ξαναδουνε το σπιτι τους !

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

Ωραιο!

----------


## mitsman



----------


## lagreco69

Μητσαρα μου!! εισαι *Αρχοντας*!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Δημήτρη... ότι και να πούμε δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά στις πράξεις σου!  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

Σφαίρα έφυγαν  !!!!!!!!! Συγχαρητήρια..

----------


## johnakos32

Για άλλη μια φορα ένα μεγαλο μπραβο !!!! τα λογια πλεον δεν εχω λογο υπαρξης μπροστα σε αυτό το θέαμα! πραγματικα ευχαριστήθηκε η ψυχη όταν είδα αυτά τα πλάσματα να πετουν ελευθερα!

----------


## Steliosan

Παντα τετοια. :Happy0159:

----------


## Gardelius

*Συγχαρητήρια* για μια ακόμα φορά στο* διαμάντι μας !!!!*  ::

----------


## jk21

> πραγματικα ευχαριστήθηκε η ψυχη όταν είδα αυτά τα πλάσματα να πετουν ελευθερα!


και η δικια μου και του Μητσου και ολονων μας  !!!

Δημητρη τα πουλακια ηταν φρεσκοπιασμενα;

----------


## xrisam

Να αγιάσουν τα χεράκια σου, μπράβο!

----------


## mitsman

Τα πουλακια ηταν πολυ λιγες μερες στο κλουβι για αυτο σας εδειξα τα καταμαυρα ποδαρακια στο βιντεο για να μαθετε να ξεχωριζετε τις πιασμενες απο τις εκτροφης! Βεβαια αν μια καρδερινα πιασμενη διπλοχρονιασει στο κλουβι τα ποδια ασπριζουν!

----------


## geo_ilion

συγχαρητηρια δημητρη η πραξη σου ειναι μαθημα για ολους μας

----------

